# Mom's New Cook - by Big Beautiful Dreamer (Both, Dining, ~SWG)



## WG Story Drone (Jan 27, 2006)

*Both, Dining, WG: *_Visiting Mom used to be a chore because the woman was such a lousy cook. Not any more . . . _

*Mom's New Cook

By Big Beautiful Dreamer*​
Oh, no, Dan groaned. Do we have to go to your mothers? Dan despised Julies mother. She was skeletally thin and deeply tanned. Worse, she was critical and openly condescending. 
Worst of all in Dans book was that she was terrible at cooking. She couldnt cook at all, in fact, but she had a long list of nearby restaurants that allowed curbside take-out food. A lot more restaurants were doing that these days. Julies mom could serve up a three-course meal that had all the appearance of homemade but that still tasted thawed and over-processed. No wonder she was so thin.

You know we do, honey, Julie said, already heading for the car. Dan had no choice but to follow.

When they got to Julies mother and stepfathers house, though, Dan was pleasantly surprised. The dinner table was loaded with good home-made food, not a takeout box in sight. I hired a cook, Shirley said, beaming. Now I wont have to do all the cooking myself - so boring! 

Cripes, thought Dan. You cant even boil water. He didnt say anything, though, because the food was so good. Dan and Julie took their places at the table, and everyone started passing serving dishes around. Dan was starving. He heaped his plate with some of everything. There was enough food on his plate for several meals. Shirley strained to make conversation, but there was nothing to say. 

Dan didnt care. He was busy eating. Having cleaned his huge plateful, he went back for more. He ate and ate and ate. The waistband of his jeans started slicing into his steadily expanding waistline. Julie, too, was chowing down as if there were no tomorrow. Seconds, thirds, and finally Dan had to confess that he could eat no more. 

His belly, packed to capacity, was stretched tight as a drum. Julie, too, was slowing down. Her face was red and she was sweating a little. Shirley passed around a coconut cake, Dans favorite. He was stuffed and aching. Still, he didnt want to offend Shirleys new cook, so he took a slice, a bigger slice than he had planned to take. Slowly, deliberately, he chewed, letting each sugary bite dissolve on his tongue. Time slowed down. All he could think about was eating. Dimly, his head swimming, he noticed people getting up. 
Weve got to run, Mom, Julie was saying. Hate to eat and run, but weve got tons of stuff to do before the moving men come. 

Slowly Dan levered himself to his feet, gripping the table for balance. His bloated belly ballooned out in front of him, the waistband holding it in and straining with the effort. It seemed to take forever to waddle out to the car. Dave got in and had to slide the seat back. He reclined the seat so his stomach wouldnt hurt so much. The minute they were out of the driveway, Dan looked over at Julie.

Ah, gosh, he moaned, If I ate another bite Id pop. As he spoke, the button on his pants popped off and ricocheted off the steering wheel. Dan took a deep breath (as deep as he could) and the zipper slid down.

Me too, admitted Julie. She clutched her hugely bloated stomach, rubbing her hand over the taut, distended flesh. She stifled a burp. Im about to burst. Her stomach swelled roundly with each shallow breath.

Safely home, they waddled into the living room and thumped into chairs, staring half-asleep into space. Gaah, I ate too much, Dan said. Ive never been so (hic!) full in my life. Julie grunted. My poor stomachs as tight as a drum, Dan continued. I bet its so tight you could bounce a quarter off it. 

Julie blinked. Hey, Ive got a quarter, she said. She heaved herself up and staggered over to Dan. Take a deep breath, she said. Dan did and Julie dropped the quarter. It bounced off of Dans bloated belly and Julie caught it. Stuffed as she was, she missed and lost her balance. Her stomach bounced against Dans as if they were beach balls. Hey, Dan said, startled, but as she got up he pulled her back down. I could use a little bedroom exercise. What do you say? 

No, Julie protested. Im so full I cant move. Dan would not be dissuaded and led her to the bedroom. 

Afterward, Dan said sleepily, I never knew this could be so much fun. His eyes brightened. What if we just kept eating? Id love to see you bigger. 

You would? Julie said. Guess what, Id love to see you bigger too. She rolled out of bed and stumbled to the kitchen.

They soon developed a routine. Every evening Julie would cook a huge meal, and she and Dan would ate until they couldnt hold any more, their stomachs swelling, rounded and stretched tight. Dans midsection got so big he had trouble reaching the food. Eventually, after Julie got so big she couldnt reach things either; they hired Samantha, a professional feeder, to help them. Week after week, the scale numbers would climb. After a year, both had gained so much weight that they really couldnt get out of bed. Samantha and her assistant, Damon, would give them sponge baths and help them sit up. Dan had ballooned from 175 pounds to 320, aiming for 500. Julie had swelled from 135 pounds to 190 on her way to 300. 

To this day, they are still being fed and still getting bigger. And they visit Julies mother every weekend.


----------



## Cheryl05 (Jan 28, 2006)

Its nice to see new authors contributing. However, the editors need to jump in and help on this one. 

The problem? A 300 pound man and a 190 pound woman are simply not so large as to require assistance in getting in and out of bed, much less having to hire an assistant to reach the food on the table!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree with Cheryl. 300 lbs is nothing. and 190 is on the slightly plump side... although I guess it depends on the girl's height.


----------



## Koudelka (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe if you replace "pounds" and put in "kilogramms"...


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback! I am relatively new to writing the WG stories, and now that I read this story over again, you are absolutely right! There is no way people of Dan and Julie's size would require assistance. My bad. I'm not sure what I was thinking ... thanks for pointing it out!


----------

